# envoyer une fiche contact par sms



## PDD (9 Octobre 2019)

Avec IOS 13 je ne peux envoyer à un contact la fiche d'un autre contact que par mail, sms est bien dans les possibilités mais c'est mail qui s'ouvre uniquement si j'active l'envoi par sms. Est ce normal, merci de vos avis.


----------



## asticotboy (10 Octobre 2019)

Je m'en sors bien, encore un problème auquel j'échappe !
Il y a sûrement un souci de paramétrage, à creuser...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2019)

Partager cette fiche > messages (deuxième ligne)


----------



## PDD (10 Octobre 2019)

Oui mais si j'active message cela ne part pas, seul mail me permets d'envoyer la fiche à un contact.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Octobre 2019)

Bizarre, peut-être que c’est lié au type de sms ?
- sms
- mms
- imessage

As-tu essayé avec le destinataire aussi sur iPhone ?


----------



## PDD (12 Octobre 2019)

Oui mais chez moi seul mail (j'ai le choix Air Drop, message, mail, WA, ...) peut envoyer une fiche de contact complètement, avec WA seul le numéro de téléphone est envoyé, pas bien grave j'attendrai la prochaine version. Par contre aucun soucis pour envoyer une photo par mail ou WA ou...


----------

